# SoCal: Dromo1 Meet 12/14



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I lurk over at a.net, and came across this thread: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=874311#post874311 You can either be an umbrella girl (Just chill, not lap around the track a few times) or be a driver. Be sure to PM PT over at a.net to let him know that you are going. The bigger crowd, the more fun 

-Sam


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi Sam.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Ry, sup?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothin' much.. Just gearin' up for Dromo1 on Saturday..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hellls yea!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I want to go but i work on sat


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

are we meeting up in OC or are we just going to meet up at Dromo1?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *are we meeting up in OC or are we just going to meet up at Dromo1? *


 You're gonna have to go without me  Damned work changed my schedule from 3-11 to 11-7, and then my other job is hounding me to work 7:30 - 1am  Argh. Y'all have fun now, ya hear?


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how's BestBuy going for u Sam?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *You're gonna have to go without me  Damned work changed my schedule from 3-11 to 11-7, and then my other job is hounding me to work 7:30 - 1am  Argh. Y'all have fun now, ya hear? *


Boooooooo!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *how's BestBuy going for u Sam? *


 Good man, Good. Its funny...all of the newbie Rep 1's come up to me and ask questions that they don't know the answer to. Its pretty funny.



Ry Ry said:


> *Boooooooo!*


Yeah, no kidding, I'm pretty bummed myself.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Good man, Good. Its funny...all of the newbie Rep 1's come up to me and ask questions that they don't know the answer to. Its pretty funny.*


Yeah I remember those questions. uggg


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *You're gonna have to go without me  Damned work changed my schedule from 3-11 to 11-7, and then my other job is hounding me to work 7:30 - 1am  Argh. Y'all have fun now, ya hear? *


damn that sucks Sam. we still got paintball dont we?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *damn that sucks Sam. we still got paintball dont we? *


 Helllll yeah, bro!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Dromo1 ROCKS!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well it was fun meeting up, but the Dromo1 people put me in the wrong group and i missed my race  oh well...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't worry.. We'll do it again sometime..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Don't worry.. We'll do it again sometime..  *


 We damned well better, and I'll call in sick to work if I must!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yeah i want to go too!


----------

